# Front paws on my chest while standing on hind legs



## Nepenthexx (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi! 

I have seen many gsd and malinois owners who have learned their dog to stand on their hind legs while putting their front paws on owners chest, on command. They just stand there very still and calm while being petted.

I wonder if this command have a purpose other than being a "hug"? I saw somewhere that it might help some with the puppy/dog otherwise jumping on people, does it?

How do I teach my puppy, 10 months, to do this? She will jump on me on command but she thinks I just want to play and start nipping my hand some and doesnt hold her paws still.

Didnt know if this is something that should go to the puppytopics or where, but this is a "how do I teach" question so ..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I taught it to our dog as part of his "bag of tricks". On days when he had non stop puppy energy and it was nasty outside, I had to have a number of games for him to play to keep us both sane. 

He does not like remaining in this position so it is a quick up and down. I don't think it played any part in him wanting to jump up on people. It might help a bit with body awareness.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I taught my one boy this... His command for it is "Dance" .
And it's funny that the one that I didn't teach this to, is the one that has a tendency to jump when excited.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I worked hard to stop this behaviour lol.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

My rotti did this, very graceful for such a large dog. She was very gentle about it and remained calm. I won't teach Bear anything like it until he calms down, isn't so clumsy and can differentiate between being invited vs just doing it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I worked hard to stop this behaviour lol.


Yeah. 
In the dog world, this is a rude gesture. Dogs don't give hugs. That is a primate thing. 
Paws on owner means a lack of respect. I put an end to that one when he was a puppy.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I ONLY taught this when Kyleigh was about 2 years old .. WAY past the stage of knowing better than to jump. 

I put my hands out and she jumps up and her paws land in my hands. that's about as far "on me" as I'll let her go!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I taught it as "Dance" also, when Tica was a few years old (past puppy nonsense). She treats it as a command, to be done when asked for, not at her own discretion.

If I remember right, I started by saying "Dance" and lifting her up by her front paws, praise, then calmly setting her back down on the ground. Then gradually worked her up higher and higher, until she was putting her paws on my shoulders.

It makes for fun photo ops.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm with Saphire and Sunflowers. I don't want dogs I adopt out jumping on people--it's a big "manners" thing for me. Same goes for my personal dogs. Aside from rudeness, there's too much risk of injuring someone accidentally if they land wrong on the person (claw scratches, knocking over kids/elderly, low back injuries). 

Keep in mind that anything you teach your dog now, it's likely to do forever. If you are ever in a car accident, and recovering from neck or lumbar issues, do you want a big dog who thinks you like being jumped on? If an elderly parent/grandparent is staying with you due to a health problem, do you want a jumper in the house? Etc.


----------



## Nepenthexx (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your answers! Don´t know how to think about this. If the dog know the command for putting paws on chest.. will that actually increase the jumping on people, like everybody, in general? And also jumping on ME when not commanded to jump? From what I have heard it is the opposite? 

Majority of you dont seem to like this command and wouldnt encourage it. I might let it be for now on also, not learn the command, at least not when shes still so young. It is still so many here that have learn the dog the command (also puppies), and they are not jumpers from what I have seen.

WIBackpacker - thanks for the great photo!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not a trainer but I am not so sure that doing that particular trick is going to turn the dog into a jumper.

For my example, let me say that when I am playing tug or just roughhousing with my dog I tell him "No Paws". That means he can't use his paws on me or the toy I'm holding. Yet I've also taught him "Give me Your Paw" which is just like it says- he hands me his paw.

My dog is very mellow so perhaps I just got lucky and he is also smart enough to differentiate the commands.

Wouldn't the paws on shoulder command be totally different and would be performed when the command is given rather than just randomly which is what I think some are suggesting?

Again, I am not a trainer other than to Traveler. He's very forgiving


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nepenthexx said:


> Majority of you dont seem to like this command and wouldnt encourage it. I might let it be for now on also, not learn the command, at least not when shes still so young. It is still so many here that have learn the dog the command (also puppies), and they are not jumpers from what I have seen.
> 
> WIBackpacker - thanks for the great photo!


Good points! It hasn't been a problem for us, but this particular dog was never very jumpy, even when she was younger, so I wasn't terribly concerned teaching this command.

I'm the only one who ever asks her to "Dance", so I'm the only one she "Dances" with (you reap what you sew  ). I might make a different choice with a different dog, or if my living situation included kids. Just my $0.02.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I taught my girl "step" which means to put her two front paws on whatever I tap. With this, I can get her to put her paws on my chest or outstretched arm, or up against a wall, or on the third step of the stairs. It gives me access to her belly, which is nice for doing tick checks without both of us having to get on the ground. It's also a nice little trick for rainy days, and we can make an old park new again by having her alternate "step" and "up" and "over" on various features. She doesn't jump on people, maybe because the word means more than that.

I taught my boy "step" but don't use it on myself with him. He has poor body awareness and generally less self-control, so I don't encourage him to put his body on people.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I've never had an issue with the command reinforcing jumping, other than when we give him the "dance" command. 
He's never jumped on either of my kids or anyone that comes in the house.


----------



## Nepenthexx (Apr 27, 2015)

angierose said:


> I taught my girl "step" which means to put her two front paws on whatever I tap. With this, I can get her to put her paws on my chest or outstretched arm, or up against a wall, or on the third step of the stairs. It gives me access to her belly, which is nice for doing tick checks without both of us having to get on the ground. It's also a nice little trick for rainy days, and we can make an old park new again by having her alternate "step" and "up" and "over" on various features. She doesn't jump on people, maybe because the word means more than that.
> 
> I taught my boy "step" but don't use it on myself with him. He has poor body awareness and generally less self-control, so I don't encourage him to put his body on people.


This could be pretty useful, maybe I will learn this. There are so many things and tricks you can learn your dog and its just so fun doing it when you have a gsd! (want to learn stuff, driven by food and toys )


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

I taught my boy to jump up and put his head on my shoulders .. I was told not to and that he would knock me over but never once has he jumped up unless asked. For me, it's a soothing quiet time out with my boy. He just turned 2 now and has been doing it for a year. 

With my husband, if they are roughhousing, he will jump up unasked .. that's my husbands issue (grin). I know the hug is for me, not for my dog, but he loves the affection he gets from doing what I asked him. 

My dog is a mellow long coat so maybe that makes a difference than if he was easily kicked into high drive. My God I love my dogs.


----------

